# Why do you homeschool?



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I've been debating whether or not to homeschool for quite some time now and I am closer now than ever to doing it. My kids go to a Catholic school right now that is alright. Mostly I am discouraged about what they are not learning in school these days. So much time is wasted on things that shouldn't be school business anyways that actual schooling is skimped on. I have a four year old who I've been working with at home. I also have a 9 year-old, 10 year-old, 12 year-old and 13 year-old. It seems like everytime I get close to homeschooling one of them gets involved in something that I hate to pull them out of. Most recently my son was a finalist in the geography bee. I need to either do this or forget about it. Anyhow why do you homeschool?


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

There are many reasons, but my top ones would be:

- the ability to teach my child about the Lord day in and day out, without worrying about what might be in the curriculum at school or what their teacher might be saying to her. Everything in her life is consistent with what we believe.

- the ability to customize curriculum to fit my daughter's learning style, interests, and level of learning (and the ability to skip things she already has a firm handle on or repeat things she doesn't get yet...)

- being able to choose who we socialize with and who we do not. Like it or not, our children become like those with whom they socialize. In school, we really have no control over the types of kids our child might play with (or how our child might be treated on the playground for that matter...)

- being able to bring teaching to life! We are doing a study on bats this year and have attended a "Bats Alive!" program at our local natural history museum and when we traveled to Pennsylvania for Thanksgiving, we toured a cave and were able to learn more about bats and see them hibernating just inches away from our heads. Kids really get a lot more out of science and history if they have life experiences relating to the topics instead of just reading out of a textbook.

As far as having to pull them out of activities, get in contact with one of your local homeschool support groups. My DD takes violin lessons once per week and we could literally do something each day of the week if we wanted. Often the YMCA and other organizations have activities structured specifically for homeschoolers! IMO, you have MORE options than in traditional school - for one thing, you have more hours available!


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

We homeschool for many reasons too. Our older children were so far ahead of the other kids they were bored in some subjects and in others they were behind, but the school would pass them anyway. They weren't really getting the education we expected. They learned things we did not want them to learn. We also did not like what we saw in the Catholic school our sons went to; there were boys beating each other up in front of the teachers (who did nothing), the girls were really mean to each other too, etc. They spent almost four hours a day on the bus to go ten miles each way, with high school students (at the time they were 6, and 8). We didn't feel too good about sending them there. We wanted them to learn right from wrong too. So I decided to try homeschooling. So far (2 years) it has been pretty successful. Three of my four are school age now (10,9,6,3). We use mostly Catholic books, so they still have the faith based education we wanted. We can also add extra subjects in and take days off whenever we want to. Ladyhen is right, homeschool students can do sports, music and scouts too. We are part of a group that has lots of activities, more than we could possibly participate in.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I pulled my 8th grade son from public school because several girls had offered him "services." Apparently these girls were familiar to most of the football team. 
Also, he is so distracted by girls that he can't focus. At home he gets his work done and keeps his innocence (for a while, at least). I know that he will have to face sexual issues, but I will do my best to postpone it until he is mature enough to make the right decision.

By the way, he gently told the girls that they were being gross and that they needed better self-esteem. Phew!!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Quality of education, pure and simple. 

My kids would be going to an _extremely_ small grade school (multi-age classroom, like a country school). With a relatively good teacher, it's not a problem. The 3rd-6th teacher is _not_ a very good teacher, though. 
When she was DS's 2nd and 3rd grade teacher, she almost never taught science. She rarely taught history/social studies. I was not impressed. 
I know I can do a better job because as a public school teacher, I already know I _have_ done a better job. 



> Ladyhen is right, homeschool students can do sports


This is entirely dependent upon state. 
In Nebraska, individual districts are allowed to set this policy. Ours does not allow homeschooled students to participate in any extra-curriculars. 

Also, because we're so rural, our opportunities to connect with other kids are extremely limited. For now, the trade-off is worth it.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

We homeschool for many reasons, same as everyone I guess. 

For one, we wanted our kids to learn what we wanted them to learn and not a lot of what they're teaching in the schools that in my opinion, is not the schools job to teach.

Second, we have a son with a learning disability and a VERY short attention span. I can work with him the way he needs to be worked with. I can't imagine making him sit at a desk and try to stay focused all day long.

We don't have much socializing out here. Just too rural, but we do try to get the kids out and about and they are not shy by any stretch of the imagination, but they also have not had to deal with the very hard knocks to their self esteem that they would have to take had they been in public schools. (Our daughter is a BIG girl. Tall, husky, large boned and is often teased. It would be worse in school I'm sure)

Fourthly, homeschooling allows us to go out and actually experience the world in person rather than through books. Books are a part, but it really brings it to life when you go and actually see it in life.


----------



## SerenityMama (Aug 26, 2009)

Just like all the others said it was many reasons we chose to homeschool also.

1. We want God to be part of their schooling.

2. We were not satisfied with the local schools where we lived. Very low test scores and when I would walk to the park next door I saw a fight just about everytime and teachers did nothing it was older kids that broke it up. 

3. My oldest had a hard time with her speech and we started doing lessons at home when she was 3-- I notice she is much slower at somethings (reading/writing) but exceled in others (math/science). My second child also needs one on one alot-- just his style.

4. We moved very rural a few years ago they would have been gone all day to learn what we are doing in a few hours-- then they get to have fun and play.


We were very blessed to meet a family close by that also homeschool and is also God centered. Then during the summer we vend at our local farmers market so they get socialization. My daughter is even making jewlery to sell at market this year and has asked her aunt to teach her to knit for market-- she is only 7 going on 8!!


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

We live in a grade "c" district which is one of the reasons. We could drive them to a magnet school but I wasn't very impressed with the programs. It seems schools want kids busy, busy, busy with agendas and filled calendars and I'm not happy with that. They have no time to be kids IMO. Even the sports and extra curriculars are so scheduled. Even my niece that is in PS and does pottery after school is told "you will make this and this is how you do it" I don't like that level of...discipline? I want my kids to be curious and explore things they want and like on their own. 

We're probably leaning more towards unschooling but I dislike that term I prefer the term Organic Homeschooling. We do use books, I use sadlier-oxford for math for instance, but I try hard not to push deadlines, schedules and such but mine are young, my oldest is only 7. It's hard because that way of memorized, deadlined learning was ingrained in me. I've been slowly leaving that behind because of my reasons for homeschooling is the standardized testing we have here in FL. There is too much teaching to the test to get schools and teachers money and I feel it takes away from learning what's important. 

I also have an advanced kid. He's 7, supposed to be in 2nd grade but is doing 3rd and 4th grade math/LA respectively. The schools said they wouldn't put him up a grade and the "advanced" programs were held only one afternoon a week at the grade A school nearby. He'd be bored to tears. 

Also, like right now, he's having trouble remembering units of measure (i.e. 1 cup=x ounces) in school he wouldn't have the opportunity to have extended learning on it. We went through the unit but are going back to do it again. Putting in more hands-on and real life applications. 

Erin- we're in a large city and I limit the activity between my kids and others because I find a lot of behaivor lacking (like the neighbor girl that cut my kids hair and stole their toys). I'm trying to teach my kids the value of good friendships and how to walk away from undesireable peers. I limit my own socalization bc of that too. I give them opportunity to socialize in positve atmospheres like church and we're looking into girl scouts.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We 'officially' started homeschooling DS (7) on Jan 1st of this year, but we pulled him out of his public charter school in the beginning of Dec.

It was a HARD decision in that it was so bold. But we are thrilled that we did it! We have a different child now.

We pulled him because... well, the details are too horrible to go into, but suffice it to say we did it to save our child.
Stress, sepression and suicidal thoughts were just the tip of the iceberg. 
He is very smart, but KNEW he was worthless and a failure.. 3 months before he had been on A/B Honor Roll. "If life is like this, why do we have to live?" That did it for me.
That and his physical appearance..he looked just awful
No assistance from the teacher or principal... major meetings every week, with no changes or results. He was her whipping boy.
Things just got worse and worse and worse.


That and I was having to reteach/teach him everything anyway. Horrible misinformation being fed in.. so, we would sit in the car in the driveway in the afternoons and I would fill him in.

But now.. rosy, pink cheeks.. doing pre algebra (4th grade level) and blowing it away.
( he was failing 2nd grade math, you know and he was stupid and they were going to hold him back etc..)
His creativity is returning as is his confidence. He learns better. He learns more. 
There can be discussion and deeper learning than he would get in a classroom.
He enjoys that part the most. He really gets into science and now he can.
He loves, loves history and now he can really submerge into and get a real understanding.
He makes correlations and comparisons that astound me.


The best part of homeschooling...?
My child is learning..really learning. He leads the way quite often and if he has a question, we can take a moment to answer it. He wasn't allowed questions at school and certainly not tangentiary ones. He is an intuitive leaper.
He can tell you all about the weather and what makes a high and low pressure and what makes winds blow and exactly how different forms of precipitation forms and all the cloud types and the Latin roots of those words. We have been at this since Jan.1
We also do grammar rules and copywork and all kids of boring stuff too, but science etc.. are the rewards for knocking it all out in a timely fashion.


It is my job as a parent to provide the best of what I can for my child to have a bright and secure future, or at least a shot at one. As a once anti HS person, it shocks me to say that homeschooling is the best I can offer my kid. 
I love it and he loves it. Our relationship has grown in ways I did not expect. It is richer and fuller and calmer. It is reminiscient of when he was very young.. that close bonded feeling is returning and I think it comes from having that one on one time that I just couldn't get or deal with with regular school hours.


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

we are giving our child the opportunity to really learn about the world, and life, and the ability to explore his passions, and interests to the extent he chooses. these past 2 weeks , topics covered were geography, history, language skills, textile manufacture, international relations, and travel. he learned about china.......in china. his best buddy was a 5 yr old indian girl from new jersey who was on our tour with her parents. he is also 5. they were a good match. he was a hit with the chinese wherever we went. they still aren't used to seeing blue eyed boys with golden brown hair. people would gather around smiling wanting to touch him or take his picture. he was a pretty good sport about it. you can't get that kind of experience in a class room.


keith


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

We have lots of reasons... For us, this is what an educational psychologist told us was best for our kids. That is the short answer.  In grappling with the decision for yourself though, I encourage you to consider 3 things. 

1) Begin with the end in mind. At the end of 12 years of school, what will a well educated child from within your family look like? Will public school get you there? Will homeschool? Is "a diploma" what you are after? Is there a body of information that is important to you? ...A set of life skills or job skills?
2) Look at family mores that are important to you to keep. (for example, if you want to teach your kids to farm alongside you, that would impact how you want your kids to spend their time). 
3) Also, look at what time you realistically have to spend on schooling your child. Whatever method of schooling you choose, it takes time to do, and you have to have some time you can give to it if you are going to do it well. Even if they are doing all workbooks without you, they will have questions that need answered etc... Somebody needs to be able to invest in that. I have seen many homeschoolers run aground on this point. Sometimes ps is the best option even if it wouldn't be your first choice because your life does not have the margin in it to add "teacher" to all the other things you do.

Armed with the information above you can then decide whether public or private school or homeschool is best for you in your particular case. Homeschooling is wonderful. But it isn't for everybody. We can all tell you why we made our decisions, but you have to decide what is important in the education of your children, in the "corporate identity" of your family, and the ways in which you spend your time. 

Well, I know you didn't really ask for advice, so I hope you don't mind me giving it.  I just know that this is a very individual decision that needs to be made for your family within it's own context. 

HTH,
Cindy-e


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

And something to remember is that involved parents are involved parents no matter where the child happens to park his behind for the school day. 

keith's trip to China is a perfect example. You certainly don't have to homeschool to take a family, educational trip to China. 


I was publicly educated right up through grad. school
My parents were history nerds. We did a lot of family field trips to fossil digs, historical monuments, museums, etc. 
My mom loved geology and the natural world which meant we did a lot of hiking out through local pastures to observe geological formations, learn wildflowers and plants, birds and bugs, etc.


----------

